# Turbo Bunnies



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Article from this month's eurotuner









_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuner.com* »_Right now, you're looking at the two most highly developed, street-driven Rabbits in the world. Big power, big brakes, widebody and more, they have it where it counts and both were built to be driven; hard. Both may look familiar because we previously looked at them a little over a year ago (et 4/08) during the early stages of their development. Since then, both have undergone significant updates. Both cars continue to use the turbo conversion from C2 Motorsport. And while C2's own car has been fine-tuned and undergone a widebody conversion, the second car from NGP Racing continues to strive for the ultimate power from the 2.5 liter five-cylinder motor. Therefore, we felt these warranted a second look to answer the thousands of enquiries we receive about Rabbit tuning. And in case you need convincing, check out these machines and realize the lowly Rabbit 2.5 and its Jetta brother can be a serious performance bargain, with new prices starting at just $16k.


full article >>> http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html
full gallery >>> http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html
*NGP's rabbit*
















Forged internals and lowered compression help cope with the powerful stage 3+ turbo kit developed by NGP and C2 which uses a T3/T4OE turbo with 3" downpipe and exhaust 








*Specs*
Engine: 2.5 liter i-5 with Pauter forged rods, 8.5:1 compression Wiseco forged pistons, NGP/C2 stage 3+ turbo kit, T3/T4OE hybrid turbo with stage 3 wheel, C2 304 stainless exhaust manifold, C2 software, 550cc injectors, modified fuel rail and return system, Bosch high-flow fuel pump, APR R1 diverter valve, NGP 3" downpipe, APR 3" Race cat-back exhaust, 3" high-flow cat, NGP draw pipe and intercooler piping, modified Eurojet Racing Mk4 side-mount intercooler, modified battery tray with Odyssey battery
Drivetrain: Four Seasons Tuning billet aluminum lightweight flywheel, 228mm Spec stage 3+ clutch, B&M Short Shift
Brakes: RPI Equipped big brake kit with Wilwood four-piston front calipers and 13" rotors, Autotech drilled/slotted rear rotors, Autotech brake lines
Suspension: FK Silverline Plus X coilovers with Koni shocks, APR Motorsport front and rear sway bars
Wheels & Tires: 18x8" front, 18x9" rear Miro MO2 wheels, 10mm FK rear spacers, 215/40-18 front, 235/35-18 rear BFGoodrich KDW tires
*C2's Rabbit*
















Built more for the street, this Rabbit uses C2's stage 3 turbo kit which lowers the compression using a head gasket spacer and boasts 280whp








*Specs*
Engine: 2.5 liter five-cylinder with C2 Motorsports stage 3 turbo kit utilizing head spacer gasket and longer timing chain with tensioner, Precision turbo on Hi Temp-coated turbo manifold, Tial 38mm wastegate, C2 Motorsports stainless downpipe and 3" exhaust, side-mount intercooler and piping, Beetle engine cover
Drivetrain: stock
Brakes: Alcon four-piston calipers, 330mm slotted rotors
Suspension: B&G coilovers
Wheels & Tires: 18x10" BBS RE wheels ET30 with 5x130 to 5x112 H&R hub adapters, 265/35-18 Sumitomo HTR Z II tires
*Interesting notes*

_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuner.com* »_So now NGP Racing and C2 Motorsports have developed their respective Rabbits well beyond what anybody could have dreamed possible, but is this the end of the line? Far from it! Dave tells us NGP will soon fit a Peloquin differential to improve traction for the upcoming season. *While Chris also mentioned C2 has a number of products still on the drawing board for the 2.5, including a short-runner intake manifold, performance cams and more.*


----------



## zach_mkv_rabbit (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Turbo Bunnies (~kInG~)*

SICK!!!!


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Turbo Bunnies (~kInG~)*









Ebony and Ivory......


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:29 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Turbo Bunnies (C2Motorsports)*

Wonder what the gas mileage is like on NGP's rab.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Bunnies (davidl351)*

Salt & Pepper.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Turbo Bunnies (simon-says)*

Ying and Yang










_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:17 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Bunnies (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Ying and Yang

I... got nothin'


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_
I... got nothin'










Frick and Frack


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Bonnie & Clyde.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Frick and Frack

Your missing a Gray Rabbit in your photo.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Jekyll and Hyde?


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Spirit & Flesh.
In spirit, I dream about the turbo. In flesh, I have yet to buy it.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (davidl351)*

Good article!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

Looks like I need to run out to B&N and pick up a Eurotuner.
Cars look great, guys! Why aren't there more videos of these things in action for those of us who have to live vicariously through you?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Slipstream)*

Sweet. Congrats!!! Intake Manifold NOW!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Turbo Bunnies (~kInG~)*

I just got my Eurotuner right now, I love that air duct NGP has on there hood... once i get my kit im so gonna look into fabing that


_Modified by Turbonix at 10:01 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
Cars look great, guys! Why aren't there more videos of these things in action for those of us who have to live vicariously through you?









WAGENWERKS will be producing a C2 Promotional Video.....so look for something this summer.

(click banner for access to wagenwerks video library)



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:25 AM 4-17-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
WAGENWERKS will be producing a C2 Promotional Video.....so look for something this summer.

(click banner for access to wagenwerks video library)
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:25 AM 4-17-2009_

I predict sickness!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rideorsmurf (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (davidl351)*

Tango & Cash


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
I predict sickness!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree, wagenwerks vids are the biz!
Awesome to see this


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Donny and Marie?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

Sonny and Cher ?










_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:15 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*









Murtaugh & Riggs?


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

pure sex & pure sex


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (L3ADSL3D)*

S & M










_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:21 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Hall & Oates?


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

are the fender flares that are on c2's rabbit available yet? are they gonna be anytime soon? thanks.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (L3ADSL3D)*

Fifteen52 bought a GTI this year which they're using as a template to develop their fender flare kit for mass market which they did for Chris's car @ C2. You should check with them http://www.1552v2.com


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*










Crockett & Tubbs


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Bunnies (~kInG~)*

Michael and.... Michael


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Fifteen52 bought a GTI this year which they're using as a template to develop their fender flare kit for mass market which they did for Chris's car @ C2. You should check with them http://www.1552v2.com

Thanks. As Kyle mention we'll release the GTI flare kit first and if demand is sufficient we'll also produce the more aggressive Rabbit version.
Nice article, guys


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Turbo Bunnies (~kInG~)*

just picked up this issue and came to the following conclusion...
1. I AM GOING TURBO
2. I AM GOING TURBO
3. started saving already!
4. did i mention? I AM GOING TURBO!
anyway i know this is a lame post but after seeing these little rabbits i'm seriously inspired!


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (L3ADSL3D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L3ADSL3D* »_pure sex & pure sex


x2 ****s money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i want a black rab sooooo bad


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I just read that article the other day and had a good jerkoff session about it.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

Cheech and Chong?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Is the 3" downpipe on ngp's website or is it custom?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*

most likely custom


----------

